# muz's ibis white TTRS!



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

finally!... the day has come and i collected my lovely ibis white audi TTRS from the stealership in Ayr  

im bloody shattered as ive been out driving the bloody thing since i picked it up this afternoon, so will have more of a write up on the car tomorrow/the next day... or whenever i run out of shell v power :lol: :wink:

but heres a couple of quick iphone snaps of the car i took today! ( forgive the shaudy camera work :lol: )

parked in the drive, home safe and sound 



recaro SC's FTW!! :twisted:  ( sat in many comfier seats to be honest... but who cares! they look awesome and that along with the adaptive Mag-ride suspension or whatever they call it the car just cuddles you in safe at any speed, feels very very planted!



can't beat a bit of disc-porn :twisted:



and finally, one very happy young man taking ownership of his new trusty-steed! smiles all round from me today 8)



window down.. sports button on... Yas!!!! :twisted: !



all in all, bloody loving the car, the stage 1 MTM software thats on it must be half decent because coming from a tuned bmw 135i.. this thing is like a tarmac seeking missile!  very happy with the car, and it will be sticking with me for quite some time 

cheers for reading!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

muz1990 said:


> finally!... the day has come and i collected my lovely ibis white audi TTRS from the stealership in Ayr
> 
> *the adaptive Mag-ride suspension or whatever they call it the car just cuddles you in safe at any speed, feels very very planted!*


Congrats and agreed on MagneRide, certainly surprises...


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Muz, TTRS =more mile with big smiles


----------



## Kingcrafty (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi muz, your car looks awesome, many happy miles, enjoy mate


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks very nice! Glad your happy with it!

From the pics it looks like you have tinted windows going off on the front windows too?

Phil


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Love the write up and pic storyboard  many happy miles and well done!


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Nice car. But if your passenger needs to bring a book with them then you're driving it wrong :lol:

Oh, and have you made sure they haven't fitted two of your wheels the wrong way around   :wink:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Beep always has to spoil the party! lol


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Happy days, 

Enjoy


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

muz1990 said:


> .. this thing is like a tarmac seeking missile!


Sums it up nicely. 

Smart looking chariot! 8)


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Great car, great colour, nice write-up! Any brake noises yet or is that for tomorrow? :lol:


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Very nice mate! Enjoy


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks very nice indeed , enjoy it


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

glospete said:


> Great car, great colour, nice write-up! Any brake noises yet or is that for tomorrow? :lol:


nah not as of yet anyways :lol: !

cheers everyone, bloody loving it.. much more sporty and firm than my 1 series was, but i like that. im not claiming my pension just yet, so may aswell have a silly 'in yo face' sporty car while i can pull it off! 

the discs are literally the same size as my sisters honda CRV's alloy wheels lmfao!!!! :twisted: pretty sure they will be 1k plus to replace when the time comes


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

muz1990 said:


> glospete said:
> 
> 
> > Great car, great colour, nice write-up! Any brake noises yet or is that for tomorrow? :lol:
> ...


Stock brakes are poor for a car of this calibre.

Nice looking example, enjoy many happy miles in it


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

TootRS said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > glospete said:
> ...


Which is kinda worrying if you have the car modified to go faster than stock, would love to upgrade mine


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

really? how can discs and calipers THAT size be bad?  :lol:

id imagine uprated ones would be very costly?!


----------



## Morells (Mar 4, 2013)

i word *stunning* i really like the alu pack with the white makes it look slightly different. Also noticed you have a proper gearbox  hope you enjoy it they are great cars


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Morells said:


> i word *stunning* i really like the alu pack with the white makes it look slightly different. Also noticed you have a proper gearbox  hope you enjoy it they are great cars


cheers man! 

forking right its a manual!.. although for the record i have no bad beef against automatic audi TT's as they are also a very fine choice :wink:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

muz1990 said:


> really? how can discs and calipers THAT size be bad?  :lol:
> 
> id imagine uprated ones would be very costly?!


Calliper is good, discs and pads not so good. Discs are not directional so one side gets much hotter than the other, and it's easy to overheat and warp them, even with fast road driving. If you do a search or look through other threads on here you'll find a fair few cases where the brakes are not up to the job.

370mm fronts and 310mm rears also mean the brake bias is largely towards the front, it's common to feel the rear getting squirmy under hard braking from triple figures.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

TootRS said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > really? how can discs and calipers THAT size be bad?  :lol:
> ...


Not to piss on your bonfire as your pleased with you gummy bear brakes, but if you drive that car anything likes its meant to be driven, those brakes will do you a month before they're warped and fading.

RS is a mighty car, congrats! Hope you enjoy it as much as the rest of us enjoy ours.

You already started a gearbox debate recently I think, so I best not provoke that again :wink:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

stock discs 300, AP discs 1k.

But the AP's will pay for themselves if you like to drive hard anyway


----------



## marco_polo (May 24, 2013)

Murray loves to tinker, I bet he's got some proper AP 2 piece discs on order already. 8)


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice ride


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Lovely Muz, Well done.
Re the discs, the one in the picture looks new as you can still see the grinding marks so you should be alright for a few weeks if all is to be believed.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

marco_polo said:


> Murray loves to tinker, I bet he's got some proper AP 2 piece discs on order already. 8)


Considering the current ones are brand spanking, il keep them for now lol! To be honest I think you need to be careful what you change on these cars, the last thing I want is to 'chav' it up :lol:!!

Went down to south queensferry to meet some friends and the TT got plenty of positive attention 

Infact.. A couple came over to have a look and we of chatting, turns out the gent's name is Ian? And he has a silver mk1 TT that's tuned to the moon  the first thing he asked was 'are you on TTOC?' Haha, nice bloke! ( your still not getting my recaro's though haha ) 

Been invited to the pub tonight... I think il use that extra cash on some v power and go a good jaunt instead


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Lovely looking RS.
I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## marco_polo (May 24, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> marco_polo said:
> 
> 
> > Murray loves to tinker, I bet he's got some proper AP 2 piece discs on order already. 8)
> ...


I don't think anyone could call decent race brakes Chav?!  :?:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

marco_polo said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > marco_polo said:
> ...


Are my brakes chav??? :?


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

nah you guys mis-understood haha, i mean mods in generall... E.g mods id consider ( colour coded or anthracite small parts, bad-a$$ brakes ( like yours tondy  )

anything power, handling related...

bad mods would be..

anything you can buy in halfords :lol: !!!

eyelashes...

carbon wrapped bonnet and chrome spoilers lmao!... that kinda thing. NOT uprated brakes


----------



## marco_polo (May 24, 2013)

That's one sexy photo. 8)


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

What about those flashing coloured led lights you can put on your wheels that activate once they start spinning? Lol


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Patrizio72 said:


> What about those flashing coloured led lights you can put on your wheels that activate once they start spinning? Lol


I have some that fit to valve caps on my road bike, looks very pretty in the dark :lol:


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Well, I've been pretty quiet on the forum this past week :lol:.. Been too busy out in the new toy :twisted:

The only thing I was concerned about after collecting the car has been the exhaust tips ( chrome but as usuall no one looks after them! )

So I tried to bring them up.. I don't personally know what's best to use but this stuff done an Ok job!










This was a before and after shot on the passengers side..

Before..










After..










( granted its still not perfect.. Does anyone have any advice on how to properly clean these bad boys? 

Now I tried the other side.. But 5-10mm back they have gone a slightly cloudy colour? And it appears to be stuck like that? What has caused this!? And can it be cleaned up too or should I look at replacing the tips?










And here's a cheeky side on pic 










I took it for its first Proper spirited drive yesterday as I wanted to spend the first few hundred miles getting comfortable with the feel of the car. I have to say, feckin Wow. That is a piece of machinery and a half!, the power is Instant in every gear, the brakes were responsive ( slightly spongy feel to the brake pedal though? ) and by god does it grip.

The tyres were squealing doing 100+ leptons on a B road going around a right bend but it was Not for shifting. Very well engineered piece of kit, the car stays very flat across uneven surfaces too( which may be the magnetic ride suspension's doing?), either way.. I was impressed!

I've driven plenty of fast cars and owned a few.. But the closest thing the RS feels to anything I've driven handling with would probably have to be the r35 gtr  I was Very impressed with the cars capabilities overall, I expected some understeer issues in particular.. But this wasn't the case! ( and anyone who knows me knows that I don't drive lightly :lol: )

The bloody things covered in flies now however!.. So it looks like il be out with the foam and mitts after work tonight


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

The flies are so annoying


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Silvo tarnish guard stuff is great £3 a tin at sainsburys... will clean them right up!


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

TondyTT said:


> Silvo tarnish guard stuff is great £3 a tin at sainsburys... will clean them right up!


Any idea what the shadow'y stuff at the back of the right hand pipe is? I rubbed and rubbed but it wasn't for shifting!

Also, are the tips easily removable?, il go buy that stuff at sainsbury's tonight Tondy! Good shout


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Matte black tips save all that hassle and they look great.


----------



## marco_polo (May 24, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> Any idea what the shadow'y stuff at the back of the right hand pipe is?


Burnt on Murray-Jizz? 

:lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Pitting is guaranteed with the silver tips, as suggested above black ones save the hassle.


----------



## Morells (Mar 4, 2013)

How would you fit the black ones are they bolt on or????


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Morells said:


> How would you fit the black ones are they bolt on or????


I _think_ they're just a tight push fit. You might have a bit of a struggle getting the old one off but they do come off. There are people here who've done it so no doubt someone will be along with the know how.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Actually,thinking about it - I don't think they're even attached to the exhaust - just to the rear valance. Have a look.


----------



## marco_polo (May 24, 2013)

There are 4 lugs on each tip to centralise it in the bumper exit.

I'd expect to have to remove the bumper/valance, and then remove them?


----------



## sniperftw (Jun 4, 2013)

Seriously smart! I bet you're chuffed!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Aren't RS ones bolt on to the valance and not actually part of the pipes?


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

ok dokey! so i took some other random snaps the other day ( i really am Crap with a camera/phone lmao! ) so figured id pop em' up!

really need to get someone whos half decent with a canon to help me out and get a wee shoot :laugh:

anyways! here they are..















shopping trolly spoiler FTW! 







(i stood on my mates van to get this pic lmao! :biggrin: still fooking loving this car! )



and finally a wee random shadow shot haha, thought it looked pretty suave



heres a random pic of the forth road bridge from a boat i took on sunday ( got free tickets to a random house music boat-rave thing? was a laugh likes!! )



cheers!

oh! and i bought that Silvo stuff someone mentioned for the exhaust tips from sainsburys... scepticall to use it though :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Love the shopping trolley shadow pic :lol: 

I must admit the TT shape is addictive to cameras


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

definetally, im also trying to change my avatar to this pic :lol: but will not physically let me do it and im sh1te at editing!



not as pretty as the car... but ahwell :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Im liking your humour Muz :lol:


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

So... Tondy kindly put me onto a nice bloke who sold me some of these 










So after a week of hard work.. I got to fit them on Saturday.. Pictures below 

I first tried it at a mates.. Realised the car was too low for the fooking jack :lol:










So away to my mates garage where he has a pretty good sized Pit










And down we go!



















The fixings and bolts were utterly f**ked.. Pretty surprise at that on a 3 year old 20k miles car










So we cut them off










New ( used ) milltek pipes going on..



















All done!



















Had a free Sunday Morning so my mate treated the leather and plastics etc.. Here's a few random pics



















Mau5 8)



















Oh.. And I'm ashamed to admit I bought a tax disc with RS on it :lol:










Now.. What's next :roll:


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

are you happy with the sound (for now) ??

vid ?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Remap, lower it, tint those black widows 

Fantastic car matey!


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Bayley said:


> Remap, lower it, tint those black widows
> 
> Fantastic car matey!


Mgauky - much more growlie 2-3k especially in high gears under full load  il get a video soon!

Bayley - remap is done, tints are done.. Just need to look around at lowering kits , see above though.. I physically couldn't get a jack under the car Stock! :lol:


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

> .. I physically couldn't get a jack under the car Stock! :lol:


I've found this as well, was shocked initially but then 'just' managed to squeeze my old trolley jack under, can't even use my ramps as the front catches long before the tyres touch the ramps! Was surprised as the car is not lowered at all, bit of a pain to be honest.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Tempted to throw some springs on mine also. Will have some issues with my drive however. Was ready to buy a set from a member on here but couldn't go ahead due to this!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I think the smaller trolley jacks end up having a higher closed height in order to give them an effective max lift height.

Yes, 'normal' ramps are too steep and too high to fit under the TT. I made a set from wood and some chequer plate that was loafing in the garage. At 5" high this is the max that will go under the bumper and sills if using all four together.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

billyali86 said:


> Tempted to throw some springs on mine also. Will have some issues with my drive however. Was ready to buy a set from a member on here but couldn't go ahead due to this!


Is it worth it do you reckon? Also any idea on costs...

I've also been on the look out for front and rear spacers but can't find any 

I've been advised to take the top cat out and remove the 'cat' for more noise and some pops and bangs :twisted: however I'm worried that to replace the OEM down pipe it will be costly...

A mate suggested I remove the rear resinstors ( or silencers ) by cutting them off and fitting a piece of straight pipe, a friends focus st has had this done and it sounds epic! What's your thoughts?

Also.. What the hell is the Sports button by passing? I can't for the life of me see what it is


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Springs cost about £130, the car will look alot better but just worried about the ride!

If you remove the primary cat in the downpipe you will get a bit more noise, I am looking to do this as it means I can go stage 2 (Secondary cats removed and sports exhaust already fitted)

A bit worried at the moment however, got the updated APR V2 map put on yesterday and the clutch slipped a couple of times in 6th  So a bit afraid that stage 2 and its increased torque may knacker the clutch!

OEM downpipes come up for sale on the forums sometimes, about £200 - £300


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Cheers for the info billy

I was under the impression the standard clutch could coupe with a stage 2 no problem.. My map will be getting tweaked in a while also, wasn't aware the standard clutch would have any issues!

A mate also suggested removing the rear resinstors, it would apparently be much louder etc, have you considered this?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

muz1990 said:


> billyali86 said:
> 
> 
> > Also.. What the hell is the Sports button by passing? I can't for the life of me see what it is


I don't think it bypasses anything - it just opens a flap in the left (nearside} exhaust for a bit more din. It's also supposed to sharpen up steering response but I'm not sure I feel any real difference.


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> A mate also suggested removing the rear resinstors, it would apparently be much louder etc, have you considered this?


this would make it seriously loud !! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

could be over permitted noise levels though 

be sure to keep the old resonators , in case you need to put them back on at any time :wink:


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

igotone said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > billyali86 said:
> ...


 i thought this just opened the flap & tightened the dampers !?!?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

MGauky said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it bypasses anything - it just opens a flap in the left (nearside} exhaust for a bit more din. It's also supposed to sharpen up steering response but I'm not sure I feel any real difference.
> ...


It opens the exhaust flap and sharpens the throttle response - the latter can make smooth low-speed-in-traffic driving a jerky affair.
If Mag-Ride is fitted then it puts that in Sport mode.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

MGauky said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > A mate also suggested removing the rear resinstors, it would apparently be much louder etc, have you considered this?
> ...


I'm not sure if this would be a hard job to remove/ refit... Does anyone know?

And yeah I'm aware it activates the mag ride suspension but I wasn't sure what exhaust parts were bypassed with the button, someone told me it was the rear silencers... Does that mean there would be no point in cutting them out?


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

No real update for now, been too busy with other things/working to focus on the car.. Have it it's first clean in 3 odd weeks though ( that's a Long time for me! :lol: ) so took a couple iPhone pictures.. Still very much enjoying the car 





































Still craving some pop'n n bang'n though!

Managed to get some cheeky tail end action with one press of the traction button and some accurate feathering of the throttle, you're travelling quite quickly before sliding though compared to rwd that would just flick out easy as chips! Good fun though


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Gorgeous car mate, wish I could have afforded one instead of the TTS. Love the buckets!

Get this house buy out the way and the girlfriend happy then hopefully I'll be able to join you in the RS fun.


----------



## Thorpy (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks spot on mate think i still see the odd pic on FB think i got you added from when we both had corsa vxr arctics. Car looks immense though


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Cheers lads!, haha yeah strange how people end up on the same forums eh!

I love the buckets too, they ain't built for chunky folks though, I for them comfortably and I'm a short thin guy!


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Muz u thought about sticking a black optics grill on it? Front end will look more aggressive I think


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

I think the chrome grille trim fits nicely with the silver wing mirrors and filler flap... Maybe black optic if you carbon or blacked those two things though IMO


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

Excellent write up mate, and the car looks stunning.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

billyali86 said:


> Muz u thought about sticking a black optics grill on it? Front end will look more aggressive I think


What exactly is that? Got a pic?

I'm considering wrapping the roof and spoiler etc black anyway.. Not sure though


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

kojak said:


> Excellent write up mate, and the car looks stunning.


Cheers homie!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Black optics grill is a must, looks much better. I did exactly this!

Carbon Mirrors set it off well too.

Upgraded DaveB APRacing brakes?


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

TondyTT said:


> Black optics grill is a must, looks much better. I did exactly this!
> 
> Carbon Mirrors set it off well too.
> 
> Upgraded DaveB APRacing brakes?


You and your damn £15,000 brakes Tondy seriously! Lol, ap's will be costly.. Probably better upgrading the shaudy sound system a little first?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

muz1990 said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Black optics grill is a must, looks much better. I did exactly this!
> ...


There are quite a few second hand ones knocking about with the 8 Pot upgrade, I paid in the region of £2k. However there is a perfectly equal upgrade which is just an AP Disc and new pads, retaining stock calliper. This is a significant amount cheaper. Perhaps 50% or more.

Considering you have remapped your car, I'm surprised that whilst drifting a 420bhp car listening to One Erection (albeit through inferior speakers) you aren't concerned about the stoppers doing their job correctly...?

We all have our priorities arranged in various ways. But staying alive is at the top of the list for me (Literally, not lyrically) :lol:


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Stock brakes are shite [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

TootRS said:


> Stock brakes are shite [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> View attachment 1


Groovy!


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> No real update for now, been too busy with other things/working to focus on the car.. Have it it's first clean in 3 odd weeks though ( that's a Long time for me! :lol: ) so took a couple iPhone pictures.. Still very much enjoying the car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing Muzz

Daz


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

TondyTT said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > TondyTT said:
> ...


Fair point mate, the brakes were brand new when I picked it up a few months ago, so come replacement time il look at upgrades 

And don't insult me. 1 direction?!?!  f' you man.. F' you :lol:


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Good news today!!!!

After however long it is that I've had the car now.. My V5 has FINALLY arrived!

That must have taken 4 months now? Bloody joke!

Now that the offices where you go in with the paperwork Etc are closed in Edinburgh.. Does anyone know how I transfer my plate? :lol:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> Good news today!!!!
> 
> After however long it is that I've had the car now.. My V5 has FINALLY arrived!
> 
> ...


Great news mate.
I gave the dealer my retention cert last thursday and picked it up on tuesday with my private plate already on. I have no tax disc though just a bit of paper to show the feds if stopped. The dealer said 12 days max for the tax disc.

Not sure if thats any help to you though

Daz


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > Good news today!!!!
> ...


I dealt with lomond Audi in ayr, the usuall. Happy to take my money, I work in the trade so I was as easy going as cheese about it and paid it no problem etc all as agreed and they've dissed me ever since, took a month to send me plates, claimed the Dvla fecked up my plate transfer, sold my 135i with my private plate On it which caused the people who bought it at auction to actually contact me asking for info on my old car!

I was meant to hear back abou a black grille as they fucked up paperwork.. They didn't send me the aux cable I was promised, was not a happy camper.

I'm still tempted to complain to the dealer principle, ficking joke for Good service.


----------



## Jwilliams0805 (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks great mate


----------



## TTRSTEVE (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice motor muzz, when reading this post for the first time I thought I was reading something I'd posted and forgotten about. 

Pretty much the same car history 135i and TTRS. Had a golf mk6 gti In between but the power wasn't there.

What mods have you had done now?

I've just had the 2nd cat bypass, looking for a map now.

Oh and just got the private plate - RS55 TTT


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

TTRSTEVE said:


> Nice motor muzz, when reading this post for the first time I thought I was reading something I'd posted and forgotten about.
> 
> Pretty much the same car history 135i and TTRS. Had a golf mk6 gti In between but the power wasn't there.
> 
> ...


good plate mate! 

i bought mine approved used because im a cheap c*nt :lol: so it came with a stage 1 402 bhp package already fitted :twisted: on the test drive i actually said to the sales guy 'this is mapped. i dont care what you say, this is not stock!' it was that noticable!

my 135i was running 391 hp at the flywheel but the RS felt much faster!

im after a new filter, and trying to source a decent top cat delete pipe, i MAY cut out the resonators as i fancy some pop n bang action too! can't beat the growl from a 5 cylinder at the end of the day!


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> TTRSTEVE said:
> 
> 
> > Nice motor muzz, when reading this post for the first time I thought I was reading something I'd posted and forgotten about.
> ...


youtube when you do mate - I gotta hear that 

Daz


----------



## TTRSTEVE (Oct 21, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > TTRSTEVE said:
> ...


I'm looking for a filter too. Let us know what you choose.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

After being in the stealers for 2 Weeks I finally picked my car back up tonight! 










Turned the key.. Literally giggled with joy! Never realised how much I missed this car.. And it took untill today for me to realise how much I actually like it!

To those In the know, car was in as the tyre light came on and steering failed.. Work carried out below:

.software update 'control unit J500, ctrl unit incorrect, software version 3305'

.new drivers seatbelt

.x2 new Pirelli p zero's for the front end ( cheers Santa! Lol )

Very happy to have the car back!


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

My phone is telling me 'frakie888' has comments on this, keeps coming up top of my recent post list but I can't see a thang'!


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

glad to see you have you're baby back Muz .
enjoy

 

don't go overdoing it on the icy roads up there though . . . .

hoping to come and get a guided tour of the highlands sometime early spring


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Haha of course matey.

Your Welcome in my home anytime mark! Just gives a holler and il make sure in free


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> After being in the stealers for 2 Weeks I finally picked my car back up tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WB gorgeous !

RS not you

:-*


----------

